# Looking for Boykin breeder recommendations



## sloopy

Hello all,

My wife and I are looking to try and pick up a Boykin later this year so I am just now starting to do my research on breeders, I would like to try and bring it home in July. I plan to train and hunt it for waterfowl, but also have it be a family companion. Can anyone suggest some breeders to reach out to?


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Try Carey Knowles in McRae..google and you will find his website.


----------



## Kline2054

Sorry but I am going to be blunt, Carey has in excess of 12 litters of boykin spaniels a year and also breeds cocker spaniels and brittany spaniels. I personally do not agree with a breeder that is having over 30 litters of puppies a year. 

A couple of good options for you:

Myself, I found a stud that I liked and contacted the owner of the stud and then looked into the upcoming litters that the owner of the stud gave me a list of. You could do this with a couple of studs of your choice.

As far as breeders go. 

Marty Griner of Brier Creek is located in Grovetown GA
https://www.briercreekkennels.com/

Just Ducky Kennels (long waiting list here usually in South Carolina) 
http://boykinspaniel.com/


Brandy Wine (indiana) 
http://www.brandywinecreekboykins.com/

Hollow Creek 
https://boykinsforever.com/


The above reputable breeders will provide pedigrees will also provide BSS , AKC, and UKC registrations. They will also provide health clearances on both sire and dam. Many of them will have a waiting list 

If you decide to find a sire you like and look at offspring, some of the pups will not be from a breeder but rather an individual who decided to have a litter of pups with their female boykin. Please make sure all health/genetic tests have been done 

looking at 1,000-2,000 for a pup as far as cost goes on average


----------



## 2busy2work

Good advice Kline2054!


----------



## Water Swat

There are 2 all clear litters out of my hrch mhr coming in the next few weeks. And 1 with a cea carrier female that is real nice. Id probably get one out of that breeding. Theyre 2-2500 depending on which litter. Pm me if youre interested and i can put you in touch with the female owners. If that price range fits. They wont go down. These arent my pups so i hope its ok to tell this guy that info.


----------



## Water Swat

If'n i was looking for one, id jump on this litter. The pedigree is really really nice. Look up Scott Stephens on the facebooks. He is the one that owns the female. 

http://huntingboykinpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=473


----------



## Mexican Squealer

10-4, I can't stand Boykins but knew he fooled with 'em.


----------



## Kline2054

Water Swat said:


> If'n i was looking for one, id jump on this litter. The pedigree is really really nice. Look up Scott Stephens on the facebooks. He is the one that owns the female.
> 
> http://huntingboykinpedigree.com/puppy.asp?id=473



That is a nice pedigree


----------



## Dub

Kline2054 said:


> Sorry but I am going to be blunt, Carey has in excess of 12 litters of boykin spaniels a year and also breeds cocker spaniels and brittany spaniels. I personally do not agree with a breeder that is having over 30 litters of puppies a year.
> 
> A couple of good options for you:
> 
> Myself, I found a stud that I liked and contacted the owner of the stud and then looked into the upcoming litters that the owner of the stud gave me a list of. You could do this with a couple of studs of your choice.
> 
> As far as breeders go.
> 
> Marty Griner of Brier Creek is located in Grovetown GA
> https://www.briercreekkennels.com/
> 
> Just Ducky Kennels (long waiting list here usually in South Carolina)
> http://boykinspaniel.com/
> 
> 
> Brandy Wine (indiana)
> http://www.brandywinecreekboykins.com/
> 
> Hollow Creek
> https://boykinsforever.com/
> 
> 
> The above reputable breeders will provide pedigrees will also provide BSS , AKC, and UKC registrations. They will also provide health clearances on both sire and dam. Many of them will have a waiting list
> 
> If you decide to find a sire you like and look at offspring, some of the pups will not be from a breeder but rather an individual who decided to have a litter of pups with their female boykin. Please make sure all health/genetic tests have been done
> 
> looking at 1,000-2,000 for a pup as far as cost goes on average





Marty Griner is good people.

I'd go to him in a heartbeat if I was looking.


----------



## MudDucker

Ben Pafford Lakeland, GA.  Has come beautiful dogs and they are worked for hunting.


----------



## trad bow

No matter the breed I wish people would go by breed standards. My son-in-law has a twenty pound male Boykin that a lady with a Seventy-five pound female wants to breed to. Both say that their dogs are AKC registered but I have never seen a Boykin that size. Educate me


----------



## gsfowler

Kline2054 said:


> Sorry but I am going to be blunt, Carey has in excess of 12 litters of boykin spaniels a year and also breeds cocker spaniels and brittany spaniels. I personally do not agree with a breeder that is having over 30 litters of puppies a year.
> 
> A couple of good options for you:
> 
> Myself, I found a stud that I liked and contacted the owner of the stud and then looked into the upcoming litters that the owner of the stud gave me a list of. You could do this with a couple of studs of your choice.
> 
> As far as breeders go.
> 
> Marty Griner of Brier Creek is located in Grovetown GA
> https://www.briercreekkennels.com/
> 
> Just Ducky Kennels (long waiting list here usually in South Carolina)
> http://boykinspaniel.com/
> 
> 
> Brandy Wine (indiana)
> http://www.brandywinecreekboykins.com/
> 
> Hollow Creek
> https://boykinsforever.com/
> 
> 
> The above reputable breeders will provide pedigrees will also provide BSS , AKC, and UKC registrations. They will also provide health clearances on both sire and dam. Many of them will have a waiting list
> 
> If you decide to find a sire you like and look at offspring, some of the pups will not be from a breeder but rather an individual who decided to have a litter of pups with their female boykin. Please make sure all health/genetic tests have been done
> 
> looking at 1,000-2,000 for a pup as far as cost goes on average



This is rather ignorant information.  I have a boykin from Carey it has a HRCH sire and comes from a GRHRCH bloodline.  It was BSS and UKC registered.  My dog is self trained and he competes in HRC and has an excellent temperament.  His dogs are DNA tested for defects in hips, eyes, heart.  Carey has several dogs that are sires and dams that are from Just Ducky and have excellent championship bloodlines.  I can't speak to his other dogs as I only have dealt with him for Boykins.  Either way your information is wrong. 

If you want to buy a dog that someone ships from Indiana (a breed that is home to the south) then be my guest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Kline2054 said:


> Sorry but I am going to be blunt, Carey has in excess of 12 litters of boykin spaniels a year and also breeds cocker spaniels and brittany spaniels. I personally do not agree with a breeder that is having over 30 litters of puppies a year.
> 
> A couple of good options for you:
> 
> Myself, I found a stud that I liked and contacted the owner of the stud and then looked into the upcoming litters that the owner of the stud gave me a list of. You could do this with a couple of studs of your choice.
> 
> As far as breeders go.
> 
> Marty Griner of Brier Creek is located in Grovetown GA
> https://www.briercreekkennels.com/
> 
> Just Ducky Kennels (long waiting list here usually in South Carolina)
> http://boykinspaniel.com/
> 
> 
> Brandy Wine (indiana)
> http://www.brandywinecreekboykins.com/
> 
> Hollow Creek
> https://boykinsforever.com/
> 
> 
> The above reputable breeders will provide pedigrees will also provide BSS , AKC, and UKC registrations. They will also provide health clearances on both sire and dam. Many of them will have a waiting list
> 
> If you decide to find a sire you like and look at offspring, some of the pups will not be from a breeder but rather an individual who decided to have a litter of pups with their female boykin. Please make sure all health/genetic tests have been done
> 
> looking at 1,000-2,000 for a pup as far as cost goes on average


I agree with this advice, especially "Just Ducky" kennels. If you can get a Boykin closer to the original bloodline then do it, and South Carolina is where that started. There are just too many people breeding watered down Boykins now days. The Boykin Spaniel Society allowing the breed to go AKC didn't help.


----------



## MesquiteHeat

So many problems with the breeding of Boykins it's not even funny.  I've linebred Walker Hounds and AmStaffs and APBT's for a long time and getting into Boykins recently I've found the breeding practices (even by highly recommended breeders) to be a joke at best.  Lack of type and consistency, over-emphasis on health tests, scatter-bred pedigrees, etc.  Prime example: the Boykin Spaniel Society publication recently encouraged breeders to stay away from breeding partners with any similar males in at least 4-5 generations to decrease health problems, telling breeders to stay below a 5% inbreeding coefficient...how ignorant.  Whoever wrote that article should be embarrassed and I'd never consider them a knowledgeable breeder.  Keep breeding scatterbred dogs and you'll keep getting the rainbow, tighten up your breedings and expose and eliminate problems is how a real breeder works.  And BTW, some of the best Boykins in Ga come from men that don't send in health tests and don't have websites.


----------



## Kline2054

gsfowler said:


> This is rather ignorant information.  I have a boykin from Carey it has a HRCH sire and comes from a GRHRCH bloodline.  It was BSS and UKC registered.  My dog is self trained and he competes in HRC and has an excellent temperament.  His dogs are DNA tested for defects in hips, eyes, heart.  Carey has several dogs that are sires and dams that are from Just Ducky and have excellent championship bloodlines.  I can't speak to his other dogs as I only have dealt with him for Boykins.  Either way your information is wrong.
> 
> If you want to buy a dog that someone ships from Indiana (a breed that is home to the south) then be my guest.



Interesting as I said nothing about: Bloodline, DNA certifications, sires or dams. The only thing I said was that he had in excess of 30 litters of puppies a year between the dogs he breeds.... and that is the cold hard truth and far from “ignorant”

Now if you can please show me where I said anything else that you discussed? I said the breeders above would provide the information listed. The only thing I said about Carey was the number of dogs he bred in a year


----------



## gsfowler

Kline2054 said:


> Sorry but I am going to be blunt, Carey has in excess of 12 litters of boykin spaniels a year and also breeds cocker spaniels and brittany spaniels. I personally do not agree with a breeder that is having over 30 litters of puppies a year.
> 
> A couple of good options for you:
> 
> Myself, I found a stud that I liked and contacted the owner of the stud and then looked into the upcoming litters that the owner of the stud gave me a list of. You could do this with a couple of studs of your choice.
> 
> As far as breeders go.
> 
> Marty Griner of Brier Creek is located in Grovetown GA
> https://www.briercreekkennels.com/
> 
> Just Ducky Kennels (long waiting list here usually in South Carolina)
> http://boykinspaniel.com/
> 
> 
> Brandy Wine (indiana)
> http://www.brandywinecreekboykins.com/
> 
> Hollow Creek
> https://boykinsforever.com/
> 
> 
> *The above reputable breeders will provide pedigrees will also provide BSS , AKC, and UKC registrations. They will also provide health clearances on both sire and dam.* Many of them will have a waiting list
> 
> If you decide to find a sire you like and look at offspring, some of the pups will not be from a breeder but rather an individual who decided to have a litter of pups with their female boykin. Please make sure all health/genetic tests have been done
> 
> looking at 1,000-2,000 for a pup as far as cost goes on average





Kline2054 said:


> Interesting as I said nothing about: Bloodline, DNA certifications, sires or dams. The only thing I said was that he had in excess of 30 litters of puppies a year between the dogs he breeds.... and that is the cold hard truth and far from “ignorant”
> 
> Now if you can please show me where I said anything else that you discussed? I said the breeders above would provide the information listed. The only thing I said about Carey was the number of dogs he bred in a year



Please see the above language (italicized and underlined) where you did talk about certification, registration, predigree, etc. and insinuated that Carey was not a reputable breeder but one of the few you listed were reputable and could provide such info that Carey could not.

You might want to read your own quotes before you ask someone to challenge you on them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Owned


----------



## Kline2054

Once again, I said the above do provide that information. I never said Carey did not provide that information. The only thing I stated was that Carey is not a reputable breeder. Anyone having 30 plus litters of puppies in a year is nothing more than a puppy mill. If you want to think that someone having 30 plus litters of puppies a year is a reputable breeder then have at it. 

Do I think that Carey is a reputable breeder? No, i do not and I will continue to stand by that.... Does he provide you with information, yes


----------



## Water Swat

Carey is a good old guy. Hes bought dogs from me for his breeding program. He breeds a lot of dogs but has a good looking operation now. Breeding is his livekihood. Personally ive not had much luck with most that I have trained from his place. Got a female from him a couple finished passes though.


----------



## Kline2054

^^ essentially what I am saying. It rubs me the wrong way when someone makes all of their money and livelihood off breeding puppies. 

He keeps his kennels clean, the puppies are raised in a clean and safe environment, and he will provide you with the information such as pedigrees, genetic test info, etc 

I have also heard that he refunds customers well who have health problems with one of his dogs. I have heard he is a nice person 

Again, It just rubs me the wrong way when someone breeds this many litters of puppies in a year. 

If this personally does not bother you then that is fine... do what you want with the information provided on a forum


----------



## gsfowler

Making disparaging comments is a great way to prove that you have a valid opinion...


----------



## yogi10

Kline2054 said:


> ^^ essentially what I am saying. It rubs me the wrong way when someone makes all of their money and livelihood off breeding puppies.
> 
> He keeps his kennels clean, the puppies are raised in a clean and safe environment, and he will provide you with the information such as pedigrees, genetic test info, etc
> 
> I have also heard that he refunds customers well who have health problems with one of his dogs. I have heard he is a nice person
> 
> Again, It just rubs me the wrong way when someone breeds this many litters of puppies in a year.
> 
> If this personally does not bother you then that is fine... do what you want with the information provided on a forum



I once saw a Boykin female for sale on Craig's list that was 8 or 9 years old. The number listed was to this breeder. I never thought twice about looking at his site again. Just like you said it rubbed me the wrong way because I felt like the dog was put out now that she wasn't breedable.


----------



## Worlldbeater

Okay, here is my 2 cents worth.  I am not a big fan of the Boykin breed but I am a fan of Carey.  I have known him for decades  and have always thought of him as a hard working, honest and his reputation as a person and or businessman is of the highest quality I can could vouch for in any one person. I have been at his operation many times and you will not see a better run operation anywhere.  If you only have a problem with how many litters of puppies he has, then that is your opinion and you do have a right to have one, but Carey is a class act.  One other thing, Carey does not make his living only off of  just puppies.  He has a sizable farm operation with row crops and cattle.  He is also a professional comedian and can make you laugh until your side hurts.  His wife owns and operates a very sucessful personal care home.


----------



## Dave putnam

Any one ever hear of or used jc Boykins ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Water swat is the first and foremost authority on this matter.  I would direct all my questions directly to him if I were you.  I could offer you advice on the breed, breeder, pups, etc but all it would be is nonsense compared to what he knows


----------



## Duff

mizzippi jb said:


> Water swat is the first and foremost authority on this matter.  I would direct all my questions directly to him if I were you.  I could offer you advice on the breed, breeder, pups, etc but all it would be is nonsense compared to what he knows



This^^^


----------



## Dave putnam

mizzippi jb said:


> Water swat is the first and foremost authority on this matter.  I would direct all my questions directly to him if I were you.  I could offer you advice on the breed, breeder, pups, etc but all it would be is nonsense compared to what he knows


Thank you mizzippi. I tried to message him but I am new to the forum so I assume that is why it won’t let me send messages yet. From looking around on here I figured he had a lot of good knowledge.


----------



## Joe Overby

What mizzippi said is 100% solid gold. Blaine is the world's authority on the breed. He has put HRCHs on more boykins than any individual ever since the inception of the breed in the last 5 short years. Look up Hudson River Retrievers, you'll find him there. 

PS. Blaine doesnt mince words. He is very direct and to the point. Take what he says to the bank. Leave your thin skin at home.


----------



## Dave putnam

Joe Overby said:


> What mizzippi said is 100% solid gold. Blaine is the world's authority on the breed. He has put HRCHs on more boykins than any individual ever since the inception of the breed in the last 5 short years. Look up Hudson River Retrievers, you'll find him there.
> 
> PS. Blaine doesnt mince words. He is very direct and to the point. Take what he says to the bank. Leave your thin skin at home.


Thank you joe I will get in touch with Blaine


----------



## MHM

Hudson River retrievers. Homer ga.


----------

